# Show name; Riot.



## justakindofelegance (Oct 20, 2008)

Ops I put two of the same pictures, i meant to put this one ...


----------



## Jump4heaven (Feb 26, 2009)

What would you want the show name to include.. Riot.. Patriot.. or either?


----------



## justakindofelegance (Oct 20, 2008)

eitherr


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

I like Quiet Riot =) Like the band that did that song "Come on Feel the Noise"

If it was me, thats what I'd do! =)

When i showed my mare Jasmine, her reg. name was SKips Supreme Lass, but i called her "Totally Jazzed" in the show ring because every time i rode her i was totally jazzed she was my horse!! =)


----------



## justakindofelegance (Oct 20, 2008)

thats soo funny! thats the only one i thought of ! Im glad that you said that! We both really like that. Thanks so much!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

I like:
Quite The/A Riot
If his barn name was Riot his show name could be What A Ruckos.


----------

